
Ask HN: Best Affordable Hackable Drone - zmikescof
I am looking for a budget drone which can run neural networks.<p>The idea is to use on-board sensors (preferably proximity sensor, GPS, accelerometer, gyroscope and Camera) to learn to fly autonomously using Deep Reinforcement Learning.<p>I am new to the world of drones so I&#x27;m not really sure what would constitute a budget price. But I think &lt;$200 would be a good deal.
======
LiamPa
This was discussed a few weeks ago which might help:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642041)

